# SuperSU vs. Superuser



## sling-shot (Jul 1, 2014)

There are 2 super user applications I have come across. 
1. Superuser by ClockWorkMod
2. SuperSU by Chainfire.

Superuser is open-source and also has the additional critical advantage of having PIN based protection for granting super user rights. This gives me peace of mind to some extent that someone (a friend maybe) will not be able to alter things behind my back.

SuperSU also has this protection but only in the paid version. 

Is there any disadvantage to using Superuser? 
Is it now possible for me to switch over to Superuser?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2014)

You can use either as per your choice / need. Some people say the ClockWordMod is better because it's open source, and others prefer the Chainfire one, including me. No one access my phone other than me, so I don't need for that extra security, but it's always welcome.

No, as far as I know there is no disadvantage of either, I prefer SuperSU because I trust CF better than a lot of devs. You can switch to any AFAIK.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 2, 2014)

IMO makes no difference. I use superSU as I like the icon. :'D


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 2, 2014)

Can I switch from SuperSU to Superuser safely? How exactly should I go about it?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

I am on locked bootloader phone. Is it possible to load a custom recovery in this condition? (my understanding is still limited) 

What if I just uninstall SuperSU and install Superuser? Will it work that way?


----------



## ratul (Jul 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I am on locked bootloader phone. Is it possible to load a custom recovery in this condition? (my understanding is still limited)
> 
> What if I just uninstall SuperSU and install Superuser? Will it work that way?



why don't you go to xda developers and search for it once, literally they have different sections for each phone and every phone has it's dedicated sub-sections, giving enough information to be able to build your own ROM.. 
AFAIK, you need an unlocked bootloader, as fastboot shows an error on my device while flashing anything while bootloader is locked..
You can install any package you want, uninstall SuperSU from app, download the Superuser zip and flash it from custom recovery..


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank you. I have done some reading but not deep enough to understand yet. I am not getting enough free time to concentrate. 

Just for clarification I ask here because I feel comfortable asking here and intimidated at forums like xda-developers with all those knowledgeable folks. I have been there for sometime now but yet to understand whether it is newbie friendly or not. Did not want to face "Google it" answers. I thought it was not so here. Well what do I know 

Ref:
I had asked here but no response yet. 
Android Forum for Mobile Phones, Tablets, Watches & Android App Development - XDA Forums   showthread.php?p=53856149

This thread was were it all began. 
[LB/UB] Easily Root JB 4.3 and KK 4.4.2 - Page 4 - xda-developers


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2014)

ive switched from supersu to superuser on my friends galaxy s4 mini,its super easy(lol  ), just install superuser and open it up then uninstall supersu,worked perfect for me


----------



## ratul (Jul 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Thank you. I have done some reading but not deep enough to understand yet. I am not getting enough free time to concentrate.
> 
> Just for clarification I ask here because* I feel comfortable asking here and intimidated at forums like xda-developers with all those knowledgeable folks.* I have been there for sometime now but yet to understand whether it is newbie friendly or not. Did not want to face "Google it" answers. I thought it was not so here. Well what do I know
> 
> ...



Do you want to say that the folks here are not knowledgeable?  
The xda forums is not very noob friendly as it's name describes "xda *developers*", but yeah if you know what you want to search there, you'd most probably find it in stickies, or if something you want to find doesn't exist anywhere in xda, then you'd definitely be answered by someone if posted in proper section..  It's a very good forum, just don't act like you don't even know how to search.. 
Here also if you'd ask redundant question, you'd definitely find answers like "Google it.", the questions like you are asking here are redundant on xda..


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ive switched from supersu to superuser on my friends galaxy s4 mini,its super easy(lol  ), just install superuser and open it up then uninstall supersu,worked perfect for me


Thank you. You have been conferred the "Life Saver of the Highest Order" award for today 

----------  [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]
Then you know why I chose to ask here


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 4, 2014)

ratul said:


> Do you want to say that the folks here are not knowledgeable?
> The xda forums is not very noob friendly as it's name describes "xda *developers*", but yeah if you know what you want to search there, you'd most probably find it in stickies, or if something you want to find doesn't exist anywhere in xda, then you'd definitely be answered by someone if posted in proper section..  It's a very good forum, just don't act like you don't even know how to search..
> Here also if you'd ask redundant question, you'd definitely find answers like "Google it.", the questions like you are asking here are redundant on xda..



+1000
xda folks think the world of themselves these days,the people here are much more helpful

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> Thank you. You have been conferred the "Life Saver of the Highest Order" award for today



so did it work out for you finally?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry no. I am stuck with at a screen that has no real choices for me:

```
Install

The Superuser binary (su) must be updated.

Please choose an installation method.
Recovery mode installation is recommended for HTC devices.

CANCEL       RECOVERY INSTALL
```

As my device is Sony Xperia ZR, I have to press CANCEL. Then nothing.

According some light research I may have to flash this su binary? I am not sure and not going to try anything until I understand it properly.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 7, 2014)

I use SuperSU and it gives both options of updating the binary.

check the uninstall process of SuperUser and after that install SuperSU


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I use SuperSU and it gives both options of updating the binary.
> 
> check the uninstall process of SuperUser and after that install SuperSU



I am trying to switch over to Supeuser as it has PIN lock facility and is open source.


----------



## promo87 (Jul 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> There are 2 super user applications I have come across.
> 1. Superuser by ClockWorkMod
> 2. SuperSU by Chainfire.
> 
> ...




Well, I don't know about that all this time I was thinking that both of the Superuser and SuperSU are the same thing ! So, can clear the thing that what are the advantages with the SuperSU than Superuser ??


----------

